# SMS GURU? Jemand Infos dazu? Handyrechnung verdoppelt!



## derstab (29 Juni 2011)

Die Handyrechnung meines Sohnes verdoppelte sich im letzten Monat und ich erfuhr nun, dass es Haushaltshilfefragen und andere waren, welche an einen Dienst SMS Guru gesendet wurden? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Ich, es ist ja automatisch über die Handyrechnung bezahlt, aber irgendwie denke ich da an minderjährigkeit... oder lieg ich da falsch? Also gedanklich falsch


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2011)

hmm, hier etwas aus 2008 - ich kannte das nicht
http://www.fragr.de/blog/244/sms-guru-fragwuerdig/


----------



## derstab (29 Juni 2011)

Also der Sms Guru hat relativ viel Werbung auf dem Sender VIVA, also das Programm für die Kids von heute... sicherlich steht dort auch was eine SMS Frage kostet, aber ich finde es sollte sich irgendwo doch etwas einbinden lassen, damit neben der Appskostenfalle auch die SMS Kostenfalle für Jugendliche unterbinden lässt...


----------



## Teleton (29 Juni 2011)

derstab schrieb:


> es ist ja automatisch über die Handyrechnung bezahlt, aber irgendwie denke ich da an minderjährigkeit... oder lieg ich da falsch? Also gedanklich falsch


Klar kann ein Minderjähriger keine wirksamen Verträge im eigenen Namen schließen. Der Handyvertrag läuft aber auf einen Erwachsenen. Die Frage ist daher: Wurde der Anschlussinhaber wirksam vom Minderjährigen im Wege der Anscheinsvollmacht bzw Duldungsvollmacht vertreten, bzw darf der Anbieter darauf vertrauen dass alle Leute die ans Telefon kommen auch Verträge (über Premium-SMS)abschließen dürfen.


----------



## derstab (30 Juni 2011)

Klingt logisch für mich. Klar, der Inhaber bin ja ich. Und der Anbieter weiss ja nicht, dass ich nicht am "Telefon bin". Naja, wie gesagt, ist ja durch die Nummer und auf die Finger hat er auch bekommen


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2011)

Die Rechtsfrage mit der Duldungsvollmacht usw. ist ja umstritten
Ich halte es für falsch im Telefonvertrag eine Geldbörse für beliebige Dienstanbieter zu sehen. Warum soll ich für mehr haften als für reine Telefon(gesprächs)gebühren? Woher soll ich wissen welche kreativen Abrechnungsideen grade in sind und für welche fadenscheinige Konzepte mein Mobilfunkanbieter den Inkassoschergen macht?


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Ich möchte da Teleton mal ausdrücklich unterstützen. Vom Grundsatz her habe ich nichts auch gegen die teuersten Abrechnungen per Telefon, *sofern sichergestellt ist, dass nur die eine Rechnung bekommen, die das wissen und auch ausdrücklich wollen.*
Alles andere ist nicht transparent. Und da man das nicht gewährleisten kann, sollte man überlegen, wie man das so sicher gestalten kann, dass nichts passiert.

Dazu gehört für mich zwingend auch eine Sperre, mit der man bestimmte (oder alle) solche Dienstleistungen sperren kann, die idealerweise auch bei Neuverträgen aktiv ist (quasi Opt-In). Alles andere ist Humbug und öffnet Betrügereien Tür und Tor.


----------

